# PPCLI Shoulder flash approved for wear



## MikeL (14 Mar 2013)

> Fellow Patricias
> 
> I have some good news. Our request to wear the red and white PPCLI shoulder flash during our Centennial celebrations has been approved by the Army.
> All serving members of the Regiment (LCol and below) will be authorized to wear the shoulder flash on their DEUs from 07 Aug 2013 to 01 June 2015.
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (14 Mar 2013)

So, the PPCLI centennial year will last 663 days?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Mar 2013)

Should be permanent.


----------



## Infanteer (14 Mar 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> So, the PPCLI centennial year will last 663 days?



It certainly feels like that long for the guys planning it....


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Mar 2013)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> Should be permanent.



Hear, hear.


----------



## dimsum (14 Mar 2013)

Totally off-lane here, but where will the patch be worn?  Below the CANADA?  In place of it?  Have the metal PPCLI badge be replaced by a metal CANADA badge?  

What happens when other units get wind of this and want to do the same?  

 >


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Mar 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Totally off-lane here, but where will the patch be worn?  Below the CANADA?  In place of it?  Have the metal PPCLI badge be replaced by a metal CANADA badge?
> 
> What happens when other units get wind of this and want to do the same?
> 
> >



I assume thay'll also want the Red Div patch above the Grey one too?


----------



## Loachman (14 Mar 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> "Stand by for more details on the _*proper wearing*_ of the shoulder flashes in the _*coming weeks*_."



How complex can the wearing of _*shoulder*_ flashes be, and why does it take that long to figure it out?


----------



## Old Sweat (14 Mar 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I assume thay'll also want the Red Div patch above the Grey one too?



In the Great War the PPCLI was in the Third Division, hence the French Grey facings.


----------



## cupper (14 Mar 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> How complex can the wearing of _*shoulder*_ flashes be, and why does it take that long to figure it out?



It is the PPCLI we're talking about. >


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Mar 2013)

Easy there.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (15 Mar 2013)

I'm assuming that by wearing the cloth PPCLI shoulder title on the DEU, the metal shoulder title will not be worn on the epaulet strap?
-Would look pretty silly to wear both at the same time.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Mar 2013)

They could always wear it with a metal "CANADA" title:


----------



## Old Sweat (15 Mar 2013)

In the 4 CIBG days in pre-CFE Europe, the Patricias wore a cloth flash on their battledress sleeves without a Canada flash. This was more or less against policy, but they claimed that anybody who didn't know what PPCLI meant would soon find out, in their usual modest, self-effacing style.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (15 Mar 2013)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> , in their usual modest, self-effacing style.



Hello......we are in the room!


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Mar 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Hello......we are in the room!



How do you know there's  Patricia in the room?    ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Mar 2013)

If it moves salute it.  If it doesn't paint it.


----------



## glock17 (15 Mar 2013)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> How do you know there's  Patricia in the room?    ;D



The door's missing and somethings on fire ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Mar 2013)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> If it moves salute it.  If it doesn't paint it.



That's that other regiment.... ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Mar 2013)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> That's that other regiment.... ;D



Oh I know.   ;D


----------



## PPCLI Guy (15 Mar 2013)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> How do you know there's  Patricia in the room?    ;D



'Cus he'll tell you....


----------



## Infanteer (15 Mar 2013)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> How do you know there's  Patricia in the room?    ;D



He's probably your boss....


----------



## cupper (15 Mar 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Hello......we are in the room!



You never have to check, because they never leave?


----------



## MikeL (30 May 2013)

http://ppcliassoc.ca/Archive/PPCLI_Tab.pdf



> On behalf of BGen King, President of the PPCLI Guard:
> Patricias,
> Refs: A. Minutes of the National Defence Clothing and Dress Committee (NDCDC) Meeting, 11
> March 2013;
> ...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 May 2013)

So, how many PPCLIs have considered that they need to order new DEU as removing the metal tab will leave the holes in the shoulder flash?


----------



## dapaterson (30 May 2013)

The holes aren't visible if you're wearing Oakleys.

Problem solved.


----------

